# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  How to test a database?

## Felix

Hey,
does anybody know how to test a database? Are there any general queries I can use?
I guess SELECT * FROM table_name is not a good way, right?
I'm still kinda new to databases, so I'm sorry if my questions seems kinda uninformed.

Thank you very much!

----------


## rmiao

What kind of test? Connection or stress? There's no general query for that because there's no general db.

----------

